

Amazon Web Services: New Release of ElasticFox - mattjaynes
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2008/04/new-release-of.html

======
zealog
That looks absolutely great. Going to have to download now.

------
mattdennewitz
makes ec2 so much easier to use!

